# Got wet and two



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Went out in the rain and we tagged 2 off the roost...


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

What time is dinner?  
Good going!


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

So............................????


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats! Those birds look just as soaked as the tom that I bagged in NW Ohio this weekend. He went 20lb at check-in but I bet a good 1.5lb was water weight! It is nice coming home with a bird when you sit through miserable weather like that, but the birds didn't seem to mind at all (they were out in force). Any details of the hunt?


Norm


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I went out the evening before a roosted what I thought was one tom but ended up being two... Set up 60 from the roost and called once at daylight and thought one tom double gobbled so while the gobbling was going on I started cutting hard and stopped when the gobbling did... Next time a gobble came I again cut it off with some hard cutting then stopped and they flew right in off the roost... I kee kee'd to let my buddy know to shoot and we shot together bam bam... hunt over


----------



## gonefishin (May 12, 2004)

Congrats, I ve been out each day and they have made a fool of me as usual. I'm also in the NE Ohio area, once again congrats.


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

That is awesome. Not only to roost two nice toms like that but to actually double up on them too. Do you find that when you cut their gobbles off that it gets them more fired up than usual? It's only my second year turkey hunting and I've never tried to cut off a gobble. Just wonderin'.

Norm


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice job Clyde they look tasty! You got two and I just got wet. I did get to watch some hens so it was still fun.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am a very agressive caller and when I can have one (or two) close by on the roost I like to cut them off when they gobble because yes it really fires them up but I never call when they are not gobbling because in the real world they gobble to attract the hens to their roost area not to find hens to fly down and walk over to... Its best to let them fly down off the roost before you call to them or cut them off like I do and only call while they gobble. If you here another hen though in the area I will call to her and try to mimic her and make her come to me instead of the gobbler...
Too much to go over by typing but in a nutshell that is what I do most times and most times that does not work too LOL...
If the gobbler does not fire up when I cut him off then I go into a normal calling sequense after he flies down or sometimes I won't call at all till he gobbles again or I simply come back later in the morning and call again from his roost area...


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

I bagged my first turkey today. It finally stopped raining for a while and i got a small gobbler. Over the years i have taken a lot of deer with both a bow and a gun. None of them compare to the excitement level of a hot gobbler at 10 yards. Wow i'm hooked now.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

ut oh... another one hooked on turkey  
CONGRATS on what I hope was the 1st of many...  
Need any advice give me a yell...


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

I had a fantastic time but the wife told me that with the price of calls and liscence and gas and shells and camo we were paying $80 dollars per pound for turkey. Im trying to get her to ok a second tag but she says she can buy turkey for $1 per pound at the store. She also said i wouldnt have to clean it. I will have to take her hunting because you really cannot explain the experience. The price of the second tag is $24 and i would pay that just to shoot one! The food part is just a bonus. If we all went by this theory my walleye and saugeye would cost about $1000 per pound! You still can't buy adrenaline you have to earn it. Im going to get a second tag anyway even if i have to call her a dumbhead.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa...
Taking her out may just make another hunting partner out of her


----------

